# Well, weekend went down like



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I usually don't post pics of foods. But here are a few I captured over the weekend.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Teo,*

you look back on your post? Nothing on my end but SOL. Can't pull up anything. Course, that could likey be me.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Getting started









A little later









Final


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeseriiiiiii! I saw that on the other site as well. Nice grub!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

